# Dropped calls



## jbmilman (Dec 14, 2011)

I cant seem to put my finger on why or how but i can almost guarantee that if I am on a call that is important the phone will reboot. I only have this problem when I am on the phone. I have a friend in town that has a strat and we are both having the same issue. We are both also running tweakstock.

any thoughts?


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

jbmilman said:


> I cant seem to put my finger on why or how but i can almost guarantee that if I am on a call that is important the phone will reboot. I only have this problem when I am on the phone. I have a friend in town that has a strat and we are both having the same issue. We are both also running tweakstock.
> 
> any thoughts?


How far into calls does this usually occur? I've read reports of such things, and from what I can tell it's an EI2 issue.


----------



## jbmilman (Dec 14, 2011)

its really random sometimes within a minute of use or it will make it 15 or 20 minutes. sometimes not at all. i usually only use a couple hundred minutes a month so I am not really the best test subject. I was just hoping someone knew what it was so i could avoid that issue. seems to be completely random from what i can tell.


----------



## Dacooter (Jan 31, 2012)

jbmilman said:


> its really random sometimes within a minute of use or it will make it 15 or 20 minutes. sometimes not at all. i usually only use a couple hundred minutes a month so I am not really the best test subject. I was just hoping someone knew what it was so i could avoid that issue. seems to be completely random from what i can tell.


Ditto For me, its really annoying!


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Is it a full reboot, or a partial reboot (ie hot boot)? Full reboot, you see the Samsung boot logo, partial you would only see the boot ani (if it shows, many times it doesn't). If it's a hot boot, odds are it's a ROM issue (possibly in stock and not related to the custom ROM), and you could see the problem by getting a full logcat dump. If it's a full reboot, it is more likely to be a kernel/hardware problem. In that case, you can pull /proc/last_kmsg and it will hopefully tell you what the issue is, and it may be able to be fixed with a custom kernel.


----------

